

US Patent application process - neya
http://www.uspto.gov/patents/process/index.jsp

======
7null
I have been dealing with the this "process" for a few years now. It is BS.
Just FYI - they reject patent and provide bs examples of why and then you have
to defend. They when you prove they are wrong they provide another example
that has nothing to do with your patent so now we have to ask for a panel
review - eg more lawyer fees.

Basically the process is out of control

